# Is this a good system?



## adulaamin (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi! While browsing through Massdrop, I saw this Onkyo Home Theater Bundle. I'm a noob with audio set-ups or systems. Can anyone advise if it's good? It will be mostly used for movies, games (PS5 Pro), and music. The room I'll be placing it on will be approximately 6m x 15m. 

Thanks!


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 23, 2018)

That link you posted won't let you see anything, unless you sign up with Massdrop…. so, don't know which system it is.

However, I have a set of Onkyo SKS-HT594 speakers (got those on sale last year for $250 USD); and, the wife & I love the sound from them... Got them paired up to a Pioneer VSX-530-K (got it on sale for $150USD).  Had to replace my late 1970s Technics system that got fried by lightning.
Got them in the master bedroom (about 7.62m x 9.144m area).  They sound just as good as my BOSE system.
Onkyo has been around for a long time and I have heard a few of their systems since the 70s.  Good sound.

Sorry, I can't give exact info on the system you are looking at.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks pretty damn nice to me. And yes, Onkyo is a very reputable brand. Every Onkyo setup I've heard sounded good to me too. That system seems to have a sufficient amount of wattage for my tastes. Should produce enough loud thumping bass to make the neighbors complain furiously. Which is what I'm all about.


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 23, 2018)

95Viper said:


> That link you posted won't let you see anything, unless you sign up with Massdrop…. so, don't know which system it is.
> 
> However, I have a set of Onkyo SKS-HT594 speakers (got those on sale last year for $250 USD); and, the wife & I love the sound from them... Got them paired up to a Pioneer VSX-530-K (got it on sale for $150USD).  Had to replace my late 1970s Technics system that got fried by lightning.
> Got them in the master bedroom (about 7.62m x 9.144m area).  They sound just as good as my BOSE system.
> ...



The drop is for the TX-NR686 receiver and the SKS-HT993THX home theater speakers. And the price is 899.98.



MrGenius said:


> Looks pretty damn nice to me. And yes, Onkyo is a very reputable brand. Every Onkyo setup I've heard sounded good to me too. That system seems to have a sufficient amount of wattage for my tastes. Should produce enough loud thumping bass to make the neighbors complain furiously. Which is what I'm all about.



I've hear and read good thinks about Onkyo too that's why I'm thinking the drop might be good but I just want to ask more knowledgeable people to make sure it's a good buy.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 23, 2018)

Still rocking an Onkyo receiver downstairs and its pretty solid, albeit with a crappy volume knob that needs to be pushed in a bit to work. They sound very 'neutral'. Do what do they are supposed to do.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 23, 2018)

Honestly that deal is almost worth it for the speakers alone.
That receiver is overpriced on its own but well worth it with the speakers combo.
I guess it's nice to have 4k HDR and pass through but Ideally it will follow the source on your TV and you don't actually need to use any of the HDMI ports on the receiver except the one that connects the receiver to the tv.
ARC is awesome.
Literally the only feature I turn on on Onkyo receivers is Music Optimizer...still leaves everything almost flat but gives each type it's own magic.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 23, 2018)

onkyo is a good brand but if you are like bass head or like that it may not meet your need


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 24, 2018)

I guess I'll grab it then.  Thanks!


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 24, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Honestly that deal is almost worth it for the speakers alone.
> That receiver is overpriced on its own but well worth it with the speakers combo.
> I guess it's nice to have 4k HDR and pass through but Ideally it will follow the source on your TV and you don't actually need to use any of the HDMI ports on the receiver except the one that connects the receiver to the tv.
> ARC is awesome.
> Literally the only feature I turn on on Onkyo receivers is Music Optimizer...still leaves everything almost flat but gives each type it's own magic.


eARC is awesome; able to carry any audio.
ARC is OK; is is equivalent to SPDIF. No Atmos/DTS:X.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 24, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> eARC is awesome; able to carry any audio.
> ARC is OK; is is equivalent to SPDIF. No Atmos/DTS:X.


I take that correction...lol
That is what I meant.


----------



## MatGrow (Nov 26, 2018)

It is a good system.
But still there are better updated new ones.


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 26, 2018)

Although I have been out of the "audiophile" scene for a good while, I can tell you that back in the day, Onkyo was near the top of equipment mfgr's, right up there with Marantz, Nakamichi, Thorens, Harmon Kardon, Bose, Sonos, and a few others...

Hopefully they have kept their products up to date and current with recent tech advances....


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 26, 2018)

adulaamin said:


> PS5 Pro


COOL !


----------

